# Authenticity of Coach Handbag



## pinkrose1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I purchase Coach Handbag from china before two months...but now it's color become fading....that is why i have doubt about it's authenticity..plz anyone tell me how can check its authenticity..

thanks


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2010)

did it come with a serial number? all designer items should have a serial number printed inside the bag and/or on a seperate card inside the bag.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 7, 2010)

Pictures would help immensely.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif did it come with a serial number? all designer items should have a serial number printed inside the bag and/or on a seperate card inside the bag. This is easily faked.

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pictures would help immensely. ^^ This
Color can fade on leather. Some bags have had issues with color fading, so that alone isn't reason to suspect a bag. There is no way to know without pictures of the creed, hardware, inside, outside, etc. of the bag.


----------



## tikila (Jul 8, 2010)

hello rose, yeah i agree with lola, pics really help us to suggest about authenticity, anyway I think some instruction will help to do judgement..given below..

1.Look closely at the Coach "C" logos on the outside of the bag. They should all be symmetrical, especially at the seams. Notice whether any of the "C" logos are cut off at any of the bag's edges or seams. An authentic Coach bag does not display a logo that has been severed or partially sewn into a seam.

2.All the stitching should be uniform and have double thickness..single threaded stitching shows fake.

3. Signature will never have signature lining.

4.Look beyond the serial number or authentication code.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks tilkila...plz can anyone tell from where i can get authentic Coach Handbag.....


----------



## internetchick (Jul 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinkrose1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks tilkila...plz can anyone tell from where i can get authentic Coach Handbag..... Go to the Coach Web site and click on their store locator. There will be a link that is specifically for factory (outlet) stores. They have great deals there. You can also stalk the clearance at Macys, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc. I suggest going to the Coach section of the Purse Forum to find out more information.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I wanted to buy a name brand bag, I would only go to a freestanding or dept store. I don't trust small boutiques or any street markets. 99.9% it's fake even if they tell you it's real, especially if it's from China. How much did you pay for it btw? China sells a lot of knockoffs, and I would say your best bet is to have it authenticated just by taking it to a COACH store. The associates can look at it and let you know on the spot whether it's fake or not.

If you have pics, I might be able to tell. I have friends who work for COACH and I own a few COACH bags myself, so I can tell the real from the fake


----------



## internetchick (Jul 12, 2010)

Coach stores do not authenticate items. You might get a store employees opinion, but IMO that's not all that helpful. A lot of times they are not that familiar with the different styles.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 12, 2010)

My cousin is vice president of Coach... and tikila's post is right on. I can spot a fake Coach purse a mile away. So easy to tell... but that's just because I've been around the real thing since I was little.

I'm not sure if I would take it to a Coach store or not. I know that they will definitely be able to know/tell if it is fake by looking at it, but I'm not sure how they would react to you bringing in a knockoff bag in the store.

If it came from China, I'd say there's an excellent chance it's a knockoff.

Post pics if yo can.. we'll help you.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks internetchik but i want to know about coach outlet stores, i m not interested in online shopping....


----------



## internetchick (Jul 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinkrose1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks internetchik but i want to know about coach outlet stores, i m not interested in online shopping.... I made no online suggestions. I was saying if you go to the Coach Web site and use their store locator you can use it to find an outlet near you. The other stores I mentioned will have Coach on clearance occasionally, but never will online.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 15, 2010)

agreed blueangel1023...

I am living Algona, Washington...

looking for nearest authentic coach factory store ?

thanks


----------



## amylee192010 (Aug 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *tikila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello rose, yeah i agree with lola, pics really help us to suggest about authenticity, anyway I think some instruction will help to do judgement..given below..
1.Look closely at the Coach "C" logos on the outside of the bag. They should all be symmetrical, especially at the seams. Notice whether any of the "C" logos are cut off at any of the bag's edges or seams. An authentic Coach bag does not display a logo that has been severed or partially sewn into a seam.

2.All the stitching should be uniform and have double thickness..single threaded stitching shows fake.

3. Signature will never have signature lining.

4.Look beyond the serial number or authentication code.

This is very helpful information...Nice one...I keep this in mind...


----------



## jasikamarshel1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Look closely at the Coach "C" logos on the outside of the bag, They should all be symmetrical, especially at the seams,Notice whether any of the "C" logos are cut off at any of the bag's edges or seams, An authentic Coach bag does not display a logo that has been severed or partially sewn into a seam,No matter how slight the compromise may be, the "C" should be completely in tact,this a best bag.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 29, 2010)

That is not true. Go into any store and look at new Coach bags. They no longer make sure the Cs like up at the seams, or are intact.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif did it come with a serial number? all designer items should have a serial number printed inside the bag and/or on a seperate card inside the bag. I know when I lived in Korea Coach handbags were easily faked! Including serial numbers and all... I actually watched them first hand press them into the leather on the inside pocket.... these days it's hard to tell, price can certainly be a big factor and buying it from China is usually a good indicator too. If it's too good to be true it usually is...
If it was a reasonable price for a replica bag I wouldn't worry about it too much...


----------

